# 2003 Jetta GLS 2.0 What oil to use?



## BurgerMcDo (Jan 4, 2010)

I have a 2003 Jetta GLS 2.0 Does the engine need the VW 502.00 synthetic engine oil or it can run with a regular synthetic oil.?


----------



## blacksmoke194 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: 2003 Jetta GLS 2.0 What oil to use? (BurgerMcDo)*

5W30 synthetic should be just fine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

